# color fill for acrylic pen engraving



## mdwilliams999 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have been using Rub N' Buff to fill the engraving on my acrylic pens, but finding it to be very time consuming.  I find that I need to at least apply 3 coats.  Heck, applying the run n buff 3 times buffing it out, re-polishing can take almost as long as making the pen.

Anybody have any suggestions on how to apply this faster with good results, or any other alternatives?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jan 5, 2013)

I just use acrylic paint and a paper towel.  Rub it in and then rub off the excess with a clean part of the towel.  Only problem I have run into is if the engraving is not deep enough to hold the paint and the towel rubs the paint out of the engraving when i am trying to clean off the excess.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 5, 2013)

I use an acrylic fabric paint. It is very thick, and comes in a bottle with a really tiny nozzle. I apply it quite heavily, and let it dry overnight. I then wet sand with micro mesh sticks. Occasionally a second coat is needed, but when wet sanded it comes out clean and completely flush. Really like inlaid letters. Maybe not what you are after, but it sure works nice as long as you let it dry.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 11, 2013)

low_48 said:


> I use an acrylic fabric paint. It is very thick, and comes in a bottle with a really tiny nozzle. I apply it quite heavily, and let it dry overnight. I then wet sand with micro mesh sticks. Occasionally a second coat is needed, but when wet sanded it comes out clean and completely flush. Really like inlaid letters. Maybe not what you are after, but it sure works nice as long as you let it dry.



This exactly what I am looking for. Filling the engraving up flush. I was cosidering colouring some epoxy, putting on a thick coat then returning it down just removing the epoxy. Your methid deems much easier.   

A couple of questions.

How durable do you find the fabric paint to be?
What is the name of the fabric paint you used? (So I know what to ask for)
Does it come in metalic colours like silver?
About how deep is the engraving you were filling?
Did you wet sand with the lathe on or just rubbing by hand?

Sorry for all the questions. This is the last hurdle to a 50 pen corporate contract, for high end executive give aways. I am actually really excited, as this will be my first big contract.

Thanks


----------



## low_48 (Sep 11, 2013)

darrin1200 said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > I use an acrylic fabric paint. It is very thick, and comes in a bottle with a really tiny nozzle. I apply it quite heavily, and let it dry overnight. I then wet sand with micro mesh sticks. Occasionally a second coat is needed, but when wet sanded it comes out clean and completely flush. Really like inlaid letters. Maybe not what you are after, but it sure works nice as long as you let it dry.
> ...


I've been using it for probably 5 years, never had one come back.
Tulip,    Slick dimensional fabric paint. The link shows the colors, but I either buy it at Michaels when I have a coupon, or Walmart. 4 pages of colors on the web site, they do have metallics but I have not used them.
Tulip® Dimensional Fabric Paint Product Line
Probably around 1/64" deep.
I use the micro mesh multi grit sanding files by hand. I use a lot of water, because you are sanding acrylic paint.
Occasionally I get a little air bubble, so just refill that area, let it dry, then sand again.


----------



## BKelley (Sep 12, 2013)

Paint Stick is the answer.  Engravers have been using it for years. Comes in several colors.

Ben


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 12, 2013)

BKelley said:


> Paint Stick is the answer.  Engravers have been using it for years. Comes in several colors.
> 
> Ben


Where would I look for these "paint sticks" ?


----------



## RickLong (Sep 12, 2013)

low_48 said:


> I use an acrylic fabric paint. It is very thick, and comes in a bottle with a really tiny nozzle. I apply it quite heavily, and let it dry overnight. I then wet sand with micro mesh sticks. Occasionally a second coat is needed, but when wet sanded it comes out clean and completely flush. Really like inlaid letters. Maybe not what you are after, but it sure works nice as long as you let it dry.



Thanks for the tips... Much appreciated!

Rick


----------



## RickLong (Sep 12, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> BKelley said:
> 
> 
> > Paint Stick is the answer.  Engravers have been using it for years. Comes in several colors.
> ...



Michaels carries them... They sell three packs (black, gold, & silver) for $7.99 at my local Michaels.

Rick


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks. Thats just the advice I'm looking for. I think I will head to Michael's and pick up both the paint and the sticks to give them a try.


----------



## BKelley (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry, I guess I should have included a source.  I get my paint sticks from Hermes Engraving in Duluth, GA.  They have white & black as well as several other colors.

Ben


----------



## low_48 (Sep 13, 2013)

BKelley said:


> Paint Stick is the answer.  Engravers have been using it for years. Comes in several colors.
> 
> Ben



I don't think paint stick is the answer if he is looking for metallic silver.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 14, 2013)

darrin1200 said:


> Thanks. Thats just the advice I'm looking for. I think I will head to Michael's and pick up both the paint and the sticks to give them a try.


Me too!!!:wink:


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 14, 2013)

BKelley said:


> Sorry, I guess I should have included a source.  I get my paint sticks from Hermes Engraving in Duluth, GA.  They have white & black as well as several other colors.
> 
> Ben


Ben:
That is a little bit of a drive for me. I think I will try Michaels.  Thanks for the lead.


----------



## edman2 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ken at Kallenshan's had me use acrylic paint to fill and rubbing alcohol to clean up the excess.  Worked like a charm for me.


----------

